# Anyone have Carplay yet?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I love the idea of CarPlay and was wondering if anyone had it in their car yet? There are a few aftermarket stereos from Pioneer and Alpine that support this. I think the only car to actually have it stock is a Ferrari. Interested in peoples thoughts who do have it. Will there need to be an app store or a specific section for CarPlay apps? Or will it come down to developers making their app work with CarPlay?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd love to have CarPlay, but my old Mazda with 250,000 kms doesn't have CarPlay.

It's only 6 years old and I did replace the head unit a couple of years ago but of course it doesn't support CarPlay. If my car were a couple of years newer with less kms, I'd totally upgrade to a pioneer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Dr_AL said:


> I'd love to have CarPlay, but my old Mazda with 250,000 kms doesn't have CarPlay.
> 
> It's only 6 years old and I did replace the head unit a couple of years ago but of course it doesn't support CarPlay. If my car were a couple of years newer with less kms, I'd totally upgrade to a pioneer.
> 
> ...


Well you can still upgrade to a CarPlay compatible unit. If you ever sell the car, just remove it and put it in the new car


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

CarPlay is only available SOON with Alpine and Pioneer decks if it isn't from factory.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Well you can still upgrade to a CarPlay compatible unit. If you ever sell the car, just remove it and put it in the new car



Yeah at 250000kms I'll save my money for a new car and get a car that is compatible with CarPlay. Seems like better yes for my money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

IllusionX said:


> CarPlay is only available SOON with Alpine and Pioneer decks if it isn't from factory.


From my understanding it is available now with supported Alpine and Pioneer decks. The decks that are compatible with CarPlay are for sale and there are a few youtube videos with people showing CarPlay running on them.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I was in the market for a new car this summer. I was replacing an old 2002 Mazda Protege (322,000 km) that had done me well. I started looking at the 2010-2012 Mazda 3 Sports and had considered that if I got one of those vehicles, there was a Pioneer deck that would support Carplay that I would put in after the purchase.

Long story short, ended up going new and have a 2015 Mazda 3 Sport. It has a touchscreen display already (although it is one of very few things that I DON'T like about the car). I had thought that I would have to give up the idea of Carplay... 

However... the Mazda navigation system is an option that can be added at any time. There is an SD card reader in the car and that is what is used for the navigation system. I guess that makes it easy to upgrade maps, etc. (pull the card out, hook it up to a computer and download updated maps). 

What I am hoping for, and I have no indication that this will happen but I can wish/dream, is that Mazda is smart enough to use the same SD card idea to allow Carplay to be added to vehicles already on the road. From what I have seen of the videos of the Pioneer decks, it will be well worth an extra few hundred dollars to add this to my existing vehicle.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

250,000km on a Mazda 3? Good for another 150,000km.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> I was in the market for a new car this summer. I was replacing an old 2002 Mazda Protege (322,000 km) that had done me well. I started looking at the 2010-2012 Mazda 3 Sports and had considered that if I got one of those vehicles, there was a Pioneer deck that would support Carplay that I would put in after the purchase.
> 
> Long story short, ended up going new and have a 2015 Mazda 3 Sport. It has a touchscreen display already (although it is one of very few things that I DON'T like about the car). I had thought that I would have to give up the idea of Carplay...
> 
> ...


My mom has a Mazda 3 hatchback with all the bells and whistles. She has built in nav. The maps are very expensive to update. I think they quoted $250 for a new SD card with the latest maps. That price is absolutely insane. For well below that you can have a nice Garmin GPS with lifetime maps. I think my moms car is a 2010 or 11, so they might have gotten better, but the maps are pretty terrible as well in terms of features. Garmin has the lane assist, and other features that just make it better to use.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

dona83 said:


> 250,000km on a Mazda 3? Good for another 150,000km.


If it hasn't rusted out yet. 

Mechanically a good car. The body can't keep up.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

wonderings said:


> From my understanding it is available now with supported Alpine and Pioneer decks. The decks that are compatible with CarPlay are for sale and there are a few youtube videos with people showing CarPlay running on them.


I just quoted whatever apple said on their website. If they are already out.. i'll take a look at it cuz i want it! hehe


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Besides Mazda's crazy $200.00 SD card price for the Mazda 3, they only have a 2012 version as the latest for any possible updates!! How update is that!! 

My cousin was questioning this for updating her Mazda 3 and said forget it!! 

Unless I got the wrong place:
Deprecated Browser Error


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

maximusbibicus said:


> If it hasn't rusted out yet.
> 
> Mechanically a good car. The body can't keep up.


That was the main problem with my 2002 Protege (322,000+ on it).


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

pm-r said:


> Besides Mazda's crazy $200.00 SD card price for the Mazda 3, they only have a 2012 version as the latest for any possible updates!! How update is that!!
> 
> My cousin was questioning this for updating her Mazda 3 and said forget it!!
> 
> ...


That's not a Mazda site, it's the company that was providing it at the time. I didn't order the Navigation option (I've got TomTom on my iOS devices) so I don't know what the current procedure would be.

I was just hoping that they would be smart enough to make Carplay an option that could be added by using the same SD reader.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

The problem is that many, if not most modern cars can't accommodate a head unit. These cars have display screens, with the actual radio unit deep within the dash. There is no way I could ever change the radio in my car, there is nowhere to fit it, and nowhere to connect to.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

ldphoto said:


> The problem is that many, if not most modern cars can't accommodate a head unit. These cars have display screens, with the actual radio unit deep within the dash. There is no way I could ever change the radio in my car, there is nowhere to fit it, and nowhere to connect to.



You'd be surprised that you still can swap it out. But it would be stupid if you drive a luxury car that come with premium audi with external amps and stuffs.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

IllusionX said:


> You'd be surprised that you still can swap it out. But it would be stupid if you drive a luxury car that come with premium audi with external amps and stuffs.


I drive a Checrolet Volt. No real fancy audio, but the dashboard just won't accomodate it :









The same could be said of the Cruze, or the Ford Focus, Mazda 3 and many other cars. The is just no standard DIN mount is many cars these days.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

The volt might be something but I'm sure something could be done. 

I have yet to see the new Mazda, but it wasn't an issue for 1st and 2nd gen Mazda 3. 

And this.. The Cruze.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

ldphoto said:


> The problem is that many, if not most modern cars can't accommodate a head unit. These cars have display screens, with the actual radio unit deep within the dash. There is no way I could ever change the radio in my car, there is nowhere to fit it, and nowhere to connect to.


I'm sure that the aftermarket manufacturers are working on solutions for that.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I guess it does fit in a Cruze. Doesn't look very good though in my opinion. Where it gets difficult is when the radio display also co trols climate and other functions.


----------

